# CUBE Katalog 2008 als pdf?



## fatcartman (26. September 2007)

Hi, 
gibts den 2008er Cube MTB-Katalog eigentlich auch irgendwo als pdf zum herunterladen? Oder sollten die Cube-Händler bereits die print-Version im Laden haben?

Auf der Cube-Hompage ist ja nur dieser animierte Katalog, auf dem man aber nicht wirklich viel erkennen kann. 

Danke und Ciao
Thomas


----------



## let_me_in (26. September 2007)

fatcartman schrieb:


> Auf der Cube-Hompage ist ja nur dieser animierte Katalog, auf dem man aber nicht wirklich viel erkennen kann.



Was willst du denn in dem Katalog oder der PDF-Datei besser erkennen als auf den Fotos (mit dem Zoom) auf deren Seite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muskelzuckungen (27. September 2007)

let_me_in schrieb:


> Was willst du denn in dem Katalog oder der PDF-Datei besser erkennen als auf den Fotos (mit dem Zoom) auf deren Seite?



Ich gucke Kataloge immer in Ruhe im Bad. Da habe ich Probleme meinen PC mit hinzunehmen.

 


P.S: Einen PDF-Katalog finde ich schon sehr sinnvoll


----------



## fatz (27. September 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Ich gucke Kataloge immer in Ruhe im Bad. Da habe ich Probleme meinen PC mit hinzunehmen.


hab mir schon ueberlegt, ob ich nicht mal einen PC neben das toepfchen stelle


----------



## fatcartman (27. September 2007)

Muskelzuckungen schrieb:


> Ich gucke Kataloge immer in Ruhe im Bad. Da habe ich Probleme meinen PC mit hinzunehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau deswegen.


----------



## Spade (29. August 2008)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Katalog direkt von Cube zu bekommen? Mein Händler vor Ort hat keine (mehr).


----------

